# الان صور لمراحل تصنيع ماكينة تعمل بالكمبيوتر



## hanysabra (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام لقد قمت بافتتاح موقع خاص بتصنيع الماكينة ومراحلها واضفت عدد كبير من الصور لعلها تعود بالفائدة على اخواننا المسلمين ف كل مكان من خلال هذا المنتدى العريق

مكتبة الصور الخاصة بالماكينة من هنا 

http://www.cncstory.com/
صورة من المكتبة


----------



## hanysabra (27 نوفمبر 2006)

صورة اخرى للماكينة مع ابنى احمد 




وهذه صورة للماكنية مكتلمة بنسبة 90%




لكنى اتساءل لما لم اسمع رد من الزائرين


----------



## aleisawe2007 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحبم
اشكرك أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتيز و أتمنى من الله القدير الوهاب أن يجعلك في الطليعة دائما بأذن الله ويكلل مجهودك بالتتويج و يخلليك الباش مهندس احمد ....:20:


----------



## Ahmed Waheed (2 ديسمبر 2006)

هي دى ماكنة ايه بالضبط


----------



## hanysabra (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ماكينة تقوم بحفر وتقطيع الخشب والبلاستيك بالكمبيوتر


----------



## waeldady (7 ديسمبر 2006)

_Many thanks for you_​


----------



## tendaha (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم المهندس : HanySabra

بيض الله وجهك وانار طريقك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين 

والله لقد اثلجت صدري بعملك هذا ....

لله درك من بطل يا ابا أحمد

أنا والله عاجز ... عاجز ....ان اعبر لك عن مدى سعادتي .....

والله انت بطل الابطال .....

مثلك ..... فلـ تنجب الامهات .....

احب ان اؤكد لك بان امثالك قليل ....... قليل جداً ....

فهمتك العالية ان تجعلهم باذن الله كثير .....

وهذه قبلة على جبينك ايها البطل .......

اممممممممممممبه .....

شكر الله صنيعك ونفع بك ....


----------



## gamalfoad (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخى هانى
أنا جمال فؤاد من مصر . مجهود رائع وفقك الله وجعل من علمك ماينتفع به المسلمون.
لقد وعدت بنشر الدائرة الألكترونية لتشغيل الماكينة ؟
فى انتظار ردك بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohaon (3 يناير 2007)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## maaas76 (7 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز هاني صبرا بارك الله فيك وأتم لك نجاحك 
أود أن أخبرك أنني قد أنجزت ماكينة Cnc منذ ما يقارب العام وشهرين تقريبا وهي تعمل والحمد لله لكن لم أجد برنامجا كاملا على الأنترنت فهل من مساعدة فالبرنامج اللذي أستخدمة تجريبي ولا يعمل لأكثر من 1000 خي كود وشكرا


----------



## maaas76 (7 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز هاني صبرا بارك الله فيك وأتم لك نجاحك 
أود أن أخبرك أنني قد أنجزت ماكينة Cnc منذ ما يقارب العام وشهرين تقريبا وهي تعمل والحمد لله لكن لم أجد برنامجا كاملا على الأنترنت فهل من مساعدة فالبرنامج اللذي أستخدمة تجريبي ولا يعمل لأكثر من 1000 جي كود وشكرا آسف كتبت في البداية خي كود بالخطأ


----------



## esam19260 (10 يناير 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
هل يمكن التحكم بالمكينة ببرنامج لاب فيو Lab View
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## hanysabra (12 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى maaas76
يمكننى مساعدتك بأذن الله لكن فى البداية اود ان ارى بعض الصور او الاعمال الخاصة بالماكينة الخاصة بك وما هو اسمك ومن اى بلد حتى يمكننا التواصل يمكنك ايضا مراسلتى من خلال بريدى الموجود بموقع الماكينة لاننى قليل التواجد على النت لكن اتابع بريدى بشكل دورى


----------



## hanysabra (13 يناير 2007)

يا اخوانى الكرام اللى يريد مراسلتى هذا بريدى
ايو من خلال موقعى او من خلال عالمة بجوار مشاركاتى
وشكرا


----------



## hokagai (18 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز هاني صبرا بارك الله فيك وأتم لك نجاحك


----------



## maaas76 (21 يناير 2007)

الأخ هاني صبرا بارك الله فيك أنا اسمي معمر العبد الله من سوريا و بالنسبة للصور فأنا لا أملك هذه الصور في الوقت الحالي لأنني الآن بعيد عن الماكينة التي صنعتها فأنا الآن أعمل في الإمارات و أنا الآن في طور بناء لماكينة cnc ثلاثية الأبعاد ( 5 ) محاور ولكن بالإمكان أن أبعث لك بعض صور دارة القيادة للماكينة مع احترامي وتقديري
ولك أخي الكريم حاولت رفع الملف المرفق ثلاث مرات وفي كل مرة يقال لي فشل رفع الملف 
على كل حال سأحاول بعث الملف من خلال موقعك الخاص بالماكينة


----------



## مررتجى (24 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك 

اننى كنت على وشك شراء ماكينه مشابه لهذه والحمد لله اننى رايت اختراعك العظيم هذا 

من فضلك ورجاء سرعه الاتصال بى ضرورى عن الاميل 

للتباحث ووضع اليه للعمل سويا منتظر ردك ضرورى


----------



## مررتجى (24 يناير 2007)

اسف من شده اعجابى بالماكينه نسيت ان اكتب اليك الاميل الخاص بى 
اخي فى الله مرحباً بك فى الملتقى ولكن اخي من ضمن شروط الملتقى عدم وضع اى وسيلة اتصال و عدم تداول اى معلومات عن طريق ال*****ات و المواقع الشخصيه لان هدف الملتقى ان الكل يستفيد و ان الملتقى للجميع ليس للمصالح الشخصيه و لو هذا الملتقى بُنيا على المصالح الشخصيه ما وجدت كل هذه المعلومات المتوفره هنا و هذا النظام يساعدك على الحصول على المعلومات التى تريدها ارجو ان يكون هدفكم النفع العام لكل الاخوه المسلمين الموجودين على الملتقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25682 
اقرأ بند رقم 3
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
مُشرف القسم


----------



## eng_faris (30 يناير 2007)

*gagagg*

,؛.اخوي يعطيك الف ومليون عافيه بس في عندي سؤال صغير انا مهندس الكترونيات واقوم بتصنيع الوحات الالكترونيه سؤالي هو هل تستطيع هذه الماكينه قشط النحاس عند تصنيع مثل هذه الوحات لان المستخدم عند كثير من الافراد هو عباره عن مواد كيميائيه خطيره .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل المهندس هاني صبرا 
كيف الحال اخي الفاضل 
اسأل المولى عز وجل ان تكون بافضل حال 
اولاً انا اعتزر للجميع عن التغيب فى الفتره الماضيه و لكن رجعا و الحمد لله و سنعاود المسيره مره اخرى و لكن اخى كل الاخوه و انا اولهم معجبين بشخصك و بعمل و بالماكينه و لكن نريد منك نبذه عن الماكينه اذا تكرمت. 
ان توضح لنا ما هى الفكره التى جعلتك تتجه لتصينع الماكينه و كيفيه التصنيع الميكانيكي و شرح مفصل للاخوه عن التحكم فيها .
و سؤال هل الماكينه مكوده ام لا يعني نظام التحكم فيها بالاكواد ام لا 
اذا سمحت لنا
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
انتظر ردكم 
اخى ارسلت لك اكثر من رساله على البريد و على الرسائل الخاصه هل رأيتها 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## السجين الحر (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (5 فبراير 2007)

ارجو التواصل والمشاركة بالموضوع ادناة 


الجدوى الاقتصادية لمشروع بالـ Cnc


شكراً


----------



## hanysabra (6 فبراير 2007)

اخوانى الكرام اشكركم على تفاعلكم معى ومع موضوعى عن هذه الماكينة
اما بخصوص المشاركة فانا لى بعض التحفظات على المنتدى سوف اذكرها فى 4 مشاركات متتاليه وفى النهاية سوف تعرفون السبب


----------



## hanysabra (6 فبراير 2007)

اولا اوجه كلامى الى اخى محمد بن اسماعيل حضرتك ارسلت لى هذا الكلام :
( اخى ارسلت لك اكثر من رساله على البريد و على الرسائل الخاصه هل رأيتها 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل )
وحضرتك مشرف فى المنتدى وهذا واضح


----------



## hanysabra (6 فبراير 2007)

اقول لك ان هناك بعض الامور فى المنتديات العربية هى السبب الذى يجعلنى لا اشارك بكثرة فى المواضيع اهمها تحديد عدد معين من المشاركات كى استطيع قراءة الرسائل الواردة على الخاص 
واقول لك وانت مشرف هنا ان هذا اهم سبب لعدم مشاركتاى وعدم وصول رسالتك لى الى الان
لانى لم اصل بالردود الى 30 مشاركة وهذا امر صعب جدا الا اذا فعلت مثل ما فعلت الان واضفت اكثر من رد حتى استطيع قراءة رسالتك


----------



## hanysabra (6 فبراير 2007)

الامر الثانى هو اخفاء البريد الخاص بالاعضاء بحجة ان هذا ليستفيد باقى الاعضاء اقول لك ان هذا الامر لا يحدث فى اكبر المنتديات الاجنبية فهناك تستطيع ان تضع بريدك وموقعك وعنوان منزلك حتى دون اى مشاكل ودون ان يتم حذف حرف واحد طالما انه فى مصلحة المنتدى
اما فى المنتديات العربية ارى ان جميع المنتديات تمسك الزائر وكانها مسكت حرامى  ولا تريد ان يذهب الى اى منتدى اخر على الرغم ان هذا فيه فوائد كثيرة جدا للمنتدى من ناحية محركات البحث


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال يا اخي الفاضل 
يا هلا بيك
اولاً احب ان اشكرك على سرعة الرد جزاك الله خيراً اخي الفاضل 
اما بالنسبه لردك فانا لي تعليق عليه اولاً اخي الحبيب نحن هنا و الكل يعلم ذلك اننا نعمل لوجه الله عز وجل و نحن نقدر و نحترم الزائر و العضو و الاشراف و نريد المنفعه العامه و للملتقى اخي الحبيب هدف نبيل و رائع.
اخي فى الله لو تركت ادارة الملتقى كل الاخوه تتبادل المعلومات على البريد و على المواقع الشخصيه و طرح الاسئله و الاجابه عليها كانت على البريد و الخ ما كان للملتقى قيمه غير انه وسيط بين الاعضاء و بعضها و لكن نحن نريد ان يكون السؤال و الاجابه هنا على الملتقى ليستفيد الكل و ليست هذه *حجه يا اخي كما تقول* و ليس للملتقى هدف غير ما ذكرت.
اخي الفاضل الملتقى على هذا النظام اكثر من خمسة سنين و الحمد لله و بفضله هو يعتبر من اكبر المنتدايات المملوئه بالمعلومات التى لا نحجبها على الزائر او العضو .
اخي فى الله قبل اشتراكك فى الملتقى انت وافقت على الشروط الخاصه به و من هذه الشروط التى انت وافقت عليها :
3- تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ ،و*للمشرفين أحقية حذف أي مشاركة تخالف ذلك مباشرة و للمشرفين الحق في إيقاف العضو المخالف* .

4-لا تسمح إدارة الملتقى بطرح أي مواضيع يكون الهدف منها فقط نشر إعلانات لمنتديات أخرى *( مواقع)*.

و يمكنك مراجعتها من هذا الرابط مره اخرى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25682

اظن ذلك اخي الحبيب: 
اخي فى الله و الذى يدل على هذا انني تركتُ موقعك و لم احذفهُ مع انه مخالف للتعليمات و لكني تركته لاننى رأيتُ فيه جهدك و شغلك و نحن نرغب فى ذلك ان نحمس كل الاخوه الموجودين فى الملتقى انه يوجد مهندس عربي له طموح و قدوه لكل اخوانه و له لمسات فى التصنيع و السبب الاهم هو ان تفيد الاخوه فيه لنفع الامه الاسلاميه .

و رأيت اخي انك تستطيع بعلمك ان تفيد الاخوه هنا فعرضت عليك بشكل بسيط لم الح عليك و لك الاختيار ليس اجبار.
و من اراد ان يستفيد فقط يا هلا بهِ و من اراد ان يستفيد و يفيد يا هلا بهِ و اجره على الله .
اخي الفاضل لقد طلبت من الاداره ان يفتحوا خاصيه الرسائل الخاصه ولكن هذا غير متوفر الا على الجميع ولكن اخذتُ بريدك للمراسله معك و فعلاً ارسلت لك على بريدك الخاص منذ فتره للمشاركه معاً فى عمل نافع للاخوه فقط ليست هذه هى القضيه.
انه مجرد عرض او اسئله حول مشروعك لوجه الله ان اردت فجزاك الله خيراً و ان لم تريد فجزاك الله خير و مرحباً بك معنا فى منتداك اخاً فاضل .
اخيراً نحن اخوه اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يجعل كل مسلم زخراً للاسلام و مُساعداً لاخوانه فى الله و اسأل الله ان يرزقنا الاخلاص فى القول و العمل و ان يُنعم علينا بالعلم ان الزكاه عن العلم نشره و مساعدة الاخوه 
و جزاك الله خيراً
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## abu hareth (7 فبراير 2007)

*سوال*

تصنيع البودي نفهوم و لكن ماذا عن البرنامج المستخدم و ما هي الدائرة الالكترونية المستخدمة ؟
و كيف يمكن قراءة الاشكال المغلقة في الصورة لكي ناخذ الاحداثيات التي سو نعطيها للستيبر موتور؟
ارجو الرد و ساكون شاكرا


----------



## حسن البنا (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
و ارجو مساعدتى لاتمام ماكينة مماثلة كمشروع تخرج
ارجو الاهتمام 
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

اخوانى عاوزين حركه للامام


----------



## aborafat (1 مارس 2007)

مممبروك علي مشروع


----------



## المخترع الصغير (1 مارس 2007)

بالتوفيق وياليت تكتب الخطوات بالشكل الممل وشكرا لك والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## أ.حمزة (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## esam19260 (2 مارس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
لماذا لم يتم الرد على مشاركتى باى نوع من الرد
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## gogoxgogo (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد دائرة تحكم توصل بالكمبيوتر بوصله usb
وانا عندي خلفيه بال فيجوال بيزك يا ريت يكون معاها سوفت وير بنفس اللغه
شكرا مقدما


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (14 مارس 2007)

الاخالعزيز
كيف يتم الربط مع الكمبيوتر


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (20 مارس 2007)

good workvery


----------



## المهندس يحيى (22 أبريل 2007)

جهد جميل مع الحاجة للتفاصيل


----------



## Qal&ia (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم عفوا لم استطع الوصول للصور . ارجو التوضيح


----------



## عبدالظاهر (25 أبريل 2007)

ليس جديد علينا مهندسنا هانى فكرك العالى فانت متميز حقا بارك الله فيك


----------



## sbt2 (12 مايو 2007)

اخي هاني احيك على مجهود الجيد واريد منك بعض المعلومات في ما يخص البرنامج الدي تشغل به ماكنتك فانا مثلك صنعت ماكنة Cnc


----------



## sbt2 (12 مايو 2007)

اخي هاني هدا عنواني على SKYPE ادا اردت تبادل المعلومات ali_tgrt


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء محسن علي (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونحن نشد على يدك في علمك هذا لكي نثبت للعالم ان العربي هو اساس العلم ..... ادعو الله ان يوفقك في عملك


----------



## nadoosh (14 يونيو 2007)

حلوووووووووووووووووو كثير الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hanysabra (15 يونيو 2007)

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم الجميلة التى تهون على عناء الاستمرار فى هذا العمل 
اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (18 يونيو 2007)

*:77: دينه....ورزقك من كرمه واحسانه....واماتك على الشهاده بعد عمر طويل...واحسن لنا ولك الخاتمه....ونور قبرك وآنسك.....واظلك يوم الحشر تحت عرشه.......وادخلك الجنه بلا حساب ولا سابق عذاب...وجعلك من يردون على الحوض,,,ويرافقون الحبيب محمد....في الفردوس وكل عام وانتم بخير جعل الله فجر ايامك نور. وظهرها سرور. ومغربها غفران.وجعل لك دعوة لا ترد.ووهبك رزقا لا بعد.وفتح لك باب في الجنة لا يسد*


----------



## hanysabra (19 يونيو 2007)

جمال الدين سيد قال:


> *:77: دينه....ورزقك من كرمه واحسانه....واماتك على الشهاده بعد عمر طويل...واحسن لنا ولك الخاتمه....ونور قبرك وآنسك.....واظلك يوم الحشر تحت عرشه.......وادخلك الجنه بلا حساب ولا سابق عذاب...وجعلك من يردون على الحوض,,,ويرافقون الحبيب محمد....في الفردوس وكل عام وانتم بخير جعل الله فجر ايامك نور. وظهرها سرور. ومغربها غفران.وجعل لك دعوة لا ترد.ووهبك رزقا لا بعد.وفتح لك باب في الجنة لا يسد*



اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا وسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والله يا اخى جمال لقد ارتعد قلبى من شدة الفرحة بهذه الدعوة الجميلة واتمنى من الله ان اكون عونا لكل المسلمين على الارض


----------



## SPIDERMAN01210 (20 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك واتم عليك نعمته
هل الماكينه تقوم بعمل حفر ثلاثى الابعاد ام لا


----------



## hanysabra (21 يونيو 2007)

نعم اخى تقوم بالحفر ثلاثى الابعاد


----------



## aiman_wood (23 يونيو 2007)

بصراحه حلو وشغغغغغغغال بس انا برده عاوز رد
انا عاوز اعمل مكنه حفر اخشاب تكون دقيقه وتعمل اشكال معقده بمعنى لوكنت طماع ممكن اطلب منك ا
انواع المواتير والشريحه الالكترونيه والبرامج المشغله المهم ان الرسم يكون ببرنامج autocad
ودا علشان الدقه فى الرسم وبطلب ان من توفق فى عمل مكنه ان يشارك بها الاخرين لو لم تكن للمكسب او للتصنيع التجارى والف شكر اخوك ايمن


----------



## hanysabra (25 يونيو 2007)

اخى aiman_wood
الموضوع ليس بالسهولة التى تتخيلها وانما هناك بعض الصعوبات اما بخصوص دقة الرسم فلا تستطيع ان تتصور الدقة التى يمكن الوصول اليها دقيقة جدا اكثر من اى تصور 
يمكنك مراسلتى من خلال الرسائل الخاصة للمنتدى وان شاء الله اقدر افيدك فى الموضوع بشكل عملى


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله عمل رائع وفقك الله


----------



## msadek80 (27 يونيو 2007)

اللة ينور يا هانى باشا و لو عايز اى حاجة فى تصنيع و تصميم الدواير بلغنى و هكون سعيد جدا بمساعدتك بالمناسبة انا كنت بشتغل فى Green Electronics مع الطحان


----------



## hanysabra (28 يونيو 2007)

*هذه صورة للماكينة بعد تكبير الحجم*

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام اعرض لكم اليوم صورة للماكينة بعد ان قمت بتكبير حجمها لاستيعاب مساحة عمل اكبر


----------



## msadek80 (28 يونيو 2007)

الماكينة جميلة لكن لماذا لم تكبر ايضا ال Y Axis


----------



## عبدالظاهر (29 يونيو 2007)

باررك الله لك واعزك الله


----------



## hanysabra (29 يونيو 2007)

جارى تكبير Y Axis لا تنسى ان الموضوع مكلف


----------



## bencher_qui (30 يونيو 2007)

merci beaucoup mon frère!


----------



## msadek80 (1 يوليو 2007)

لا توجد شركات متخصصة في تصميم و تصنيع الماكينات المنتجة القادرة على التنافس مع الماكينات المستوردة مع ان هناك مصممين رائعيين مثل هانى و هناك مصانع كثيرة تطلب ماكينات مثل مكن التعبئة و التغليف و مكن البلاستيك و مكن النسيج و نحن نستورد هذة الماكينات بشكل كبيير
لماذا لا توجد افكار فى هذا الاتجاة


----------



## ب د ر (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني جميعا 

واشكرك الله ثم ادارة الموقع على هذا العمل الجميل

اخوكم بدر


----------



## esam19260 (7 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى من الاخوة الافاضل عدم حجب هذا المشروع عن اخوانهم المهندسين واذا تكلفوا مصاريف بحث ووقت الذى لااستطيع تقدريه يجب طرح ماوصلوا اليهم لباقى المهندسين المهتمين بالموضع ويكفى حجب الغرب عنا التكنولوجيا المتاحه لاصغر مهندس عندهم رفقا بنا واتمنى تنظروا للموضوع باتجاه اخر وهو كسر حاجب المعرفة وتداول التكنولوجيا بيننا وتطويرها وكل من تعب يقول لم اصل
بسهولة ولكن بفضل الله وصل وغيره يمكن تعب اكثر ولم يصل وبالتالى يمكن بيع حق المعرفة للمهندسين المسلمين العرب الذين المحجوب عنهم التكنولوجيا اساسا فلا يجب ان نعانى جميعا
اتمنى ان اكون اسطعت ان اوصل وجهة نظرى واتمنى الخير للجميع


----------



## msadek80 (8 يوليو 2007)

انا ارى انة من اكثر ما يميز الغرب عنا انهم يدونون كل شىء و يستطيعون نقل المعرفة بشكل كبيير و الدليل على هذا ان هناك الكثيير من المنتديات القوية التى تناقش موضوعات قابلة للتطبيق , طبعا اراب انج هو تقريبا الوحيد العربى فى هذا المجال و للاسف معظم التعليقات و الرودود كلها تشكرات و دعوات و حاجات كلها لا تودى ولا تجييب ( و ماتزعلوش منى بس دى الحقيقة)


----------



## احمد مؤنس (21 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر
ربنا يزيدك


----------



## msadek80 (22 يوليو 2007)

يا جدعان انا روحت شفت ماكينة هانى بصراحة الراجل عامل شغل محترفيين و ربنا يوفقة


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (22 يوليو 2007)

ارجو اللي يعرف تليفون او عنوان هاني يكلمني ضروري


----------



## hanysabra (25 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعه الذى يريد رقم تليفونى اويشرفنى بالزيارة يراسلنى على الخاص او على البريد 
hanysabra @ yahoo.com


----------



## hanysabra (25 يوليو 2007)

صور حديثة للماكينة









 والباقية تاتى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله أخي المهندس hanysabra
اللهم بارك
عمل نتشرف به جميعاً نحن العرب
جزاك الله خيراً اسأل المولى عز وجل أن يبارك لك فى عملك وعلمك​


----------



## سعد الكناني (31 يوليو 2007)

اخواني العزاء محتاج لهذه الصور وبعد اكثر


----------



## مررتجى (11 أغسطس 2007)

كلمنى من فضلك


----------



## hanysabra (12 أغسطس 2007)

انا ارسلت لك رساله على جوالك يا مررتجى لكن الوقت الان متاخر وما اعتقد انك راح تقراها قبل الصباح 
على العموم انا ارسلتها لك علشان تعرف رقم تليفونى


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون ان شاء الله


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم جميل والى الأمام


----------



## hanysabra (12 أغسطس 2007)

انتظروا منى مفاجاءة قريبا باذن الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (12 أغسطس 2007)

إن شاء الله 
فى انتظار المفاجآت 
دمت فى رعاية الله وأمنه


----------



## abo_slaim (13 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

اخي هاني الف مبروك لك ولنا على هذا الانجاز 
ارجو من الله ان ينفع بك المسلمين


----------



## الغريبه (16 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع جميل اوى
وخصوصا انا بالصور
وبجد بموضوع الcnc
وبحاول اعرف عنه اكتر 
شكراااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## عبدالعزيز جمال (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
يبلسيبلسشيبلشسيلرشسير


----------



## عبدالعزيز جمال (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
يبلسيبلسشيبلشسيلرشسير


----------



## التواتي (31 أغسطس 2007)

أخي أبو أحمد بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب وأنار طريقك وصان الله أحمد 

التوقيع أبوأحمد


----------



## amraomar (23 سبتمبر 2007)

ما زلنا بانتظار المفاجاة اخي هاني صبرا


----------



## hanysabra (27 سبتمبر 2007)

احدث صورة للماكينه
http://www.cncstory.com/album/lastdes/040.jpg


----------



## eng.mizoo (27 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله المجهود رائع


----------



## amod (28 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الحروووووووووووووووووووف تعجز عن شكرك والامتنان لك
فانت انرت لنا قلوبنا وعقولنا وولدت القوة الكامنة فينا من جديد بفضل مشاركتك الرااااااااااائعة
واسال الله لك التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والاخرة وسدد خطاك وجعلك ممن يدخل الجنة من غير حساب بفضل نفعك للاسلام والمسلمين 
وجزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف الف الف الف خير


----------



## hanysabra (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوانى الكرام اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه الكلمات التى طالما دفعتنى الى الامام 
اما بخصوص المفاجاءة فلقد حان الوقت لاعلن بعض التفاصيل لها 
ببساطه شديدة جدا لقد قمت بتصميم ماكينه صغيره نسبيا 70 × 70 سم
للعمل على الخشب والبلاستيك وحفر بوردات النحاس
وقمت بعمل التصميم على برنامج autodesk inventor الذى علمنى اياه اخى محمد عبدالصادق عضو معنا هنا فى المنتدى وان لا انكر انا هذا البرنامج قد جعلنى اعرض على الناس ما اراه فى خيالى انصح كل الاخوة المهتمين بهذه الماكينه بتعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع
وسوف اقوم بعرض التصميم هنا او فى موضوع خاص على حسب رغبتكم وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع وسوف اشرح بالتفصيل الممل من اين نشترى كذا ومن اين احصل على كذا وكيف اعمل كذا وكذا كل شى بالتفصيل الممل واتمنى من الله ان يوفقنى فى هذا الشرح لانفع به اخوانى فى الاسلام عسى ربى ان يجعله سندا لى فى آخرتى 
انتظرونى قريبا جدا جدا


----------



## amraomar (30 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخي هاني لقد شوقتنا كثيراً وزدت من حماسنا ، نرجو أن تبدأ بالتفاصيل التفاصيل التفاصيل ، وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسانتك ورفع من درجاتك في الدنيا والآخرة .. قولوا آمين


----------



## mjmm (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و ارجوا ان لا تتأخر علينا بالشروحات و جعل الله خطواتك للجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير اخي هاني صبري جزاك خير عنا وعن جميع المسلمين 
اخي برك الله بيك ياريت تستعجل بالتفاصيل لانو والله يعني تزعلش مني صور للماكنة معبية الدنيا بس الي الشباب بحاجته هي التفاصيل مثلا مخطط لاجزاء الماكنة كم الطول كم العرض مواصفات البراغي المناسبة والي تتناسب مع البرنامج مواصفات مواتير الستبر الي تتناسب مع البرنامج الدرايفر و مخطط له (الدارة الالكترونية ) كيف نشتغل على البرنامج ونرسم عليه الي بدنا اياه 
والله مش قصدي اني اجرح حد او اسيئ لحد بس والله عارف شو الشباب طالبين بس مش شايف الا الصور من الخارج للماكنة والردود كله مجاملات ومدائح... لا بد منها ولاكن ... مش عارف في اشي اهم
بارك الله بيك وبكل الاخوة المشاركين بالموضوع وبكررلك اني والله مش قصدي اني اسيء لحد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## msadek80 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

Good luck hany basha and wish me luck in my new life
Akhok 
Mohamed Abdulsadek


----------



## خالد العباني (9 نوفمبر 2007)

_مشكور جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى_


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

مبروك انتاجك المحلي الصنع اتصل بي لضروره اخوك بلال


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز هل يمكن ان اتصل بك لشراء هذا النوع من المكينات ووفقق الله في الابداع


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 يناير 2008)

اعطاك الله الف عافيه نريد معلومات عن كيفيه عملها


----------



## لاوند (16 فبراير 2008)

إشاء الله في يوم القيامة سنتعلم لاننا نصرف اموالانا ولا ارافائدة من هدر الوقت لان بعضنا يفكر قد وصل إلى القمر مثلا الشعوب اخرى ااننا امة انانية تفكر انك ستبيع اختراعتك بمليون دولار واجد في المواقع الاجنبية ملاين الافار وببلاش ومثل برنامج لينكس صاحبة تعهد ان يكون ماصادرة مفتوحة ليستفيد العام من هذة التكلونجة احتكار الدول المتطورة صناعيا ولم يقل انني اقدمة لابنا جلدتي ولا تكون حكرا لاحد واقدمها لكل محتاج للعلم بلا مقابل مع انه غير مسلم فما بالكم يا اخوان انا ام لاوند ارى ابني كل يوم يبحث يبحث عن المعرفة لصناعة هذا الشى الذي توعدون بنشر الدارات والرسمات ولم يجد شيى ليسد جوع اخوتة الأينام منذ سنتين وهو يبحث عن ما تقولون اننا سنشر المخططات وارجو من ابنائي ان لا تزعجو كلامي واقول ووووووو معتصما اللهم احرحنا من الاعظم


----------



## maaas76 (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ما بالك يا لاوند الإنسان يدعو الآخرين بالحكمة و الموعظة و ليس بالتنفير أنا معك أننا مقصرين جدا وهذا ينطبق على الجميع ولكن لا تستطيع إنكار أن هناك من الأخوة وبارك الله فيهم من يقدم كل مالديه إبتغاء وجه الله تعالى فهلا ترفقت في الطلب هداك الله


----------



## ب د ر (20 فبراير 2008)

اذا المكنه للبيع انا اشتري


----------



## maaas76 (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله في كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
ولمن يحتاج للمساعدة في تصنيع أو شراء ماكينة من هذا النوع فلا تترددوا في السؤال اخواني مع جزيل شكري لكم​


----------



## tarekabdeenaly (20 فبراير 2008)

Goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## frindly heart (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريييييييييييم


----------



## مهند صبري (3 مارس 2008)

حياك الله على المكانية الجميلة في التصنيع


----------



## msadek80 (19 مارس 2008)

hany how are you
miss you ya basha


----------



## الراتب (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة القيمة التي ترفع بها الهمم و الرؤوس وتدفع بنا الى الامام نحو النجاح 
لكن سؤال هل على حسب معرفتك ان المقاسات للمكنة ضرورية بتصورك اخي العزيز بالنسبة للمحاور y x z
ام يمكن التحكم بها عن طريق البرنامج مثلا . علما انني عملت مكنة تفريز بثلاث محاور استخدمها الان يدويا لتفريز الالمنيوم ومشكور اخي الكريم على عملك مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## hanysabra (1 أبريل 2008)

*يا ابنى انا دوخت علشان اكلمك*



msadek80 قال:


> hany how are you
> miss you ya basha



واحشنى جدا يا محمد طمنى عليك وارسل لى رساله على الجوال 
او على البريد 
محتاج اسمع صوتك
هانى


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك و نحو مزيد من التفوق باذن الله


----------



## المغترب4 (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه اخي العزيز ويحفضلك الغالي احمد


----------



## المغترب4 (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وحفظ لك احمد الغالي


----------



## msadek80 (2 أبريل 2008)

يا هانى باشا انا بخير و الحمد للة
انا مش ناقصنى غير رؤياك
انا فى وقت فراغى عملت تصميم سهل لى Cnc و هابقا ابعتهولك
سلملى على الاسرة الكريمة 
اة صحيح انا ضاعت منى نمرتك وى انا عايزها عشان اسمع صوتك
إبقا إبعتها رسالة خاصة


----------



## msadek80 (2 أبريل 2008)

لو تقدر يا هانى ترفع ال inventor على موقع zshared او اى موقع مفتوح فى السعودية
بلاش ال rapid share


----------



## AUTOCAD (28 مايو 2008)

فعلا مجهود رائع و يا حبذا لو نستفيد من خبراتك الرائعة
اللهم احفظ احمد لابيه


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (16 يونيو 2008)

والله انه موضوع يثير الحيره لا اكثر 
بدا في 
22-11-2006, 12:36 
والى 
01-04-2008, 03:09 
لم يكن هناك سوى صور لا تغني و لا تسمن من جوع .............................


----------



## مهندسة توتا (17 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## waeldady (18 يونيو 2008)

_Many thanks for you_


----------



## أبوعبد الملك (18 يونيو 2008)

اخي في الله صاحب المكينة التي تعمل بالكمبيوتر
جزاك الله خيراعلى المجهود اصلح الله ابنك احمد وابنائنا وجميع اولاد المسلمين
الخراطة وصب المعادن ودراسة علم المواد هيا ركيزة التصنيع الفعلي
ابوعبد الملك


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (26 يوليو 2008)

شكر الله صنيعك ونفع بك ....​


----------



## msadek80 (14 أغسطس 2008)

هانى باشا انا فى مصر الان و رقم موبيلى 0165789482 و مش عارف اوصلك
إبقى كلمنى
محمد عبد الصادق


----------



## رشيد التونسي (15 أغسطس 2008)

في الحقيقة أنا منبهر:75:


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gehan11 (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم الحمزي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكر لك على افادتنا بهذا الموضوع ونسال الله لك مزيدا من الابداع ولنا العون لأن نصل الى ما وصلت اليه


----------



## randh (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عقاري متمكن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله بارك الله فيها وإنشاء الله نري منك قربا اكثر


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يباركلك و ييسرلك طريقك أخي العزيز


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## hanysabra (27 مارس 2009)

اخر تحديث للماكينة


----------



## hanysabra (27 مارس 2009)

وهذه صورة تحفتى الصغيرة


----------



## faicel (30 مارس 2009)

gongratulation for your succes and I ask you for a small service if it is possible to send me plans electrique of the machine, just the card(map) of interface between the pc and the machine one against part(party) I give you any software that you looked


----------



## hanysabra (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## عميد المهندسين (3 مايو 2009)

اتمنى لك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (8 مايو 2009)

*عمل رائع وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hanysabra (19 مايو 2009)

جديد الصور




تحياتى


----------



## bido-egy (20 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك 

اظن يا بشمهندس هانى انه ان الاوان انه تبدأ توضح الخطوات للراغبين في التعرف على مشروعك مرفقة بالصور ... او ممكن تعمل سلسلة فيديوهات لمراحل تصنيع المكنة .... انت قلت بنفسك ان سبب تقدم الغرب انه يدونون كل ما يوقومون به ... وده كان سبب تقدم المسلمين حينها دونوا كل ما قاموا به فنقل الغرب عنهم وطوروا .... ودلوقتى بناخد منهم العلم زي ما المسلمين نفسهم خدوا العلم من بلاد فارس واليونانيين ولكنهم طوروا هذه العلوم وابتكروا علوما جديدة .... دلوقتى ربنا اكرمك واصبحت مكائن ال cnc زي المية بالنسبالك ليه نقف عند كدة بس ... ليه مكيونش عندنا هدذ ان في سنة 20020 مثلا يكون عندنا مصنع لمكن ال cnc وده مش مستحيل دلوقتى في انظمة تمويل للمشروعات ورجال الاعمال عينهم بقت على امثالك ... ليه متشاركش غيرك باللى انت وصلتله ...كان في رد من الردود بيقول ان الموضوع بدأ سنة 2006 ودولقتى احنا في 2009 ومع ذلك مفيش خطوات فعلية لشرح طريقة التصنيع ... ياريت تتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب 


حضرتك عملت العنوان " صور لمراحل تصنيع ماكينة تعمل بالكومبيوتر " دلوقتى انا شايف ماكينة بس مش شايف مراحل تصنيع ... ربنا يكرمك يارب والى الامام ... وكلمات الشكر والثناء هتزداد اكتر لما الناس تتابع معاك خطوة بهطو مراحل التصنيع 
وفقك الله ونتمنى البدء  

سلام


----------



## hanysabra (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
اولا اخى الكريم صور ومراحل التصنيع كلها موجودة على موقعى من الالف الى الياء 
ثانيا وهذا الاهم اننا نحن العرب لدينا مشكلة كبيرة وهى عدم تقدير وتقييم العمل ، انا كلمنى اكثر من الف شخص يريد الاستفسار عن الماكينة لكن للاسف 90% منهم يعتقد ان تكلفة الماكينة تقل عن ال 10 الالاف جنية ولا اعرف هذا الرقم من اين اتى 

ولهذا السبب اعرضت عن عرض الصور لان الناس مش عارفه اصلا الماكينات دى سعرها كام اولا خلينى اوضح بعض الامور بعد ان زرت معرض الماكينات المقام فى مصر منذ بضعه ايام 

بالنسبة للماكينات هناك ماكينات كثير لكن احنا راح ناخد مثاليين واحدة امريكية الصنع والثانية من الصين 

الماكينة الامريكية سعرها 450 الف جنية بدون اى مرفقات فقط الماكينة واسمها ملتى كام multicam
الماكينة الصينى سعرها 260 الف جنية وصدقنى لم تعجبنى بالمرة 

اذا كانت هذه اسعار الماكينات من هذا النوع فكيف اقوم انا بعملها باقل من 10 الالاف جنية هذا ما احزننى وجعلنى اتراجع عن المشاركة الا بالصور 
موضوع صناعه الماكينة ليس بالامر الهين ولابد تحدد الاول انت عاوز ماكينة للعمل الشاق ام ماكينة للتجربة فقط 
رايت على الانترنت الكثير من الاشخاص الذى يقوم بعمل جسم الماكينة من الخشب وترى الماكينة شغاله زى الفل لكن هذه الماكينة ملخلخة  اى لن تصمد وانت تقوم بالعمل عليها غير انك لا تستطيع ان تحفر باعماق اكثر من 3 مم 
هل هذه ماكينة ... ورايت اشخاص تضيع الكثير من الوقت فى الكلام الكلام وبس خلينى اشرحلك ايه اللى انت محتاجة علشان تصنع الماكينة .... !


----------



## hanysabra (24 مايو 2009)

ماذا احتاج كى اقوم بتصنيع الماكينة 
اولا محتاج انك ترسم الماكينة باحد برامج رسم الماكينات ثلاثية الابعاد مثل solidedge , Inventor
لان الرسم بيوفر عليك مبالغ كثيرة ممكن تضيعها فى التجارب فانت لازم ترسم النموذج بتاعك الاول وتشوف ايه المميزات والعيوب فى مراحل التصنيع وتحاول على قد ما تقدر تبعد عن الخراطة لان الخراطة هى اصعب مرحلة اذا ان الخراطين مازالوا لا يعرفوا الكثير عن هذا النوع من الماكينات

ثانيا : تحديد الخامات التى سوف تقوم بتصنيع الماكينة بها ( حديد الومنيوم ) 
ثالثا : وهو الجزء الاصعب انت تحتاج الى عدة اشخاص متخصصين فى القياسات واللحام والميكانيكا 
رابعا : تحديد نوع الحركة التى سوف تتبعها فى الماكينة واعلم جيدا انه كلما حاولت تقليل التكلفة زادت المشاكل فى الحركة ( حركة رخيصة = مشاكل كثيرة جدا ) والعكس صحيح 

انا مش بحاول انى اصعب عليكم الموضوع لكن فعلا الحقيقة مرة واسال اى شخص حاول يصنع الماكينة بشكل احترافى فعلا وهو يصدق على كلامى الماكينة فعلا صعبه جدا وانصح من لا يملك الخبرة والمال الا يحاول ان يضيع وقته ومجهود على الفاضى 

لى عودة ان شاء الله بعد ان يسخن النقاش 

السلام عليكم


----------



## bido-egy (25 مايو 2009)

اخيرا وبعد انتظار 3 سنين تكلم الاخ هانى   ده سبق صحفى على فكرة ... نخش في المهم 
في حاجات مفهمتهاش من كلامك 
1- مش فاهم يعني ايه


> وتحاول على قد ما تقدر تبعد عن الخراطة لان الخراطة هى اصعب مرحلة اذا ان الخراطين مازالوا لا يعرفوا الكثير عن هذا النوع من الماكينات



قصدك ابعد عن الخراطة في تصنيع المكنة ولا ابعد عن تصميم مكنة خراطة 

2- بالنسبة بقى لتحديد نوع الحركة انت قصدك الماكنة تبقى 2-2.5-3-5 axis ولا قصدك حاجة تانية 
كمان


> حركة رخيصة = مشاكل كثيرة جدا


 يعني قصدك لو استخدمت ميكانيزمات تعبانة للحركة هيحصلى مشاكل ؟؟ يعني لو استخدمت مثلا rack &pinion (وهو اصلا مبيستخدمش في ماكينات ال CNC عشان ببقى مرتبط بخطوة الترس و الجريدة) اكيد هيحصل مشاكل عما لو استخدمت (ball screw ) ده اللى حضرتك قصدك عليه بالحركة الرخيصة ؟؟


----------



## hanysabra (25 مايو 2009)

شوف يا سيدى تحاول تبعد عن استخدام الخراطين فى تصنيع الماكينة هذا اول شى 

نوع الحركة يعنى : هتستخدم بلى مربع ولا مستدير ولا هتستخدم بلى عادى على ماسورة زى شغل الناس اللى فى النت

الجريدة المسننه تحفه فى شغل الخشب والبلاستيك 

ballscrew : رائع فى المسافات القصيرة والمكن الصغير فقط فى الاحجام الكبيرة الجريدة هى الحل الامثل 

بالمناسبة :

هل الجريدة المسننه موجودة فى مصر ( هل عثرت عليها ) ؟

فى انتظار باقى الاخوة للنقاش


----------



## bido-egy (25 مايو 2009)

hanysabra قال:


> شوف يا سيدى تحاول تبعد عن استخدام الخراطين فى تصنيع الماكينة هذا اول شى
> 
> نوع الحركة يعنى : هتستخدم بلى مربع ولا مستدير ولا هتستخدم بلى عادى على ماسورة زى شغل الناس اللى فى النت
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك على المعلومات ... بالنسبة للجريدة مشفتهاش خالص دي كان مجرد فكرة مكنتش شفتها بعيني يعني بس بجد فلنفرض ال pitch بتاعت الجريدة المسننة 3 مم مثلا ازاي هعمل حركة خطية 0.5 مللى ده اللى قصدي عليه الجريدة محكومة بترس فمش متخيل انها تدينا دقة زي ال ball screw 
اعذرني على الازعاج لكن انا حابب الموضوع ده اوي


----------



## الخرنفش (25 مايو 2009)

المؤمن القوى خيرا عند الله من المؤمن الضعيف ...برافو يابشمهندس لاتغالى فى السعر اذا كان المشترى مصرى .. فشارك فى نماء بلدك .


----------



## hanysabra (26 مايو 2009)

تستطيع جعل الجريدة المسننه بنفس دقة وقة الحلزون عن طريق عمل مجموعه تروس gearbox


----------



## hanysabra (27 مايو 2009)

فيديو 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0nl3q-UR0Y


----------



## bido-egy (27 مايو 2009)

hanysabra قال:


> تستطيع جعل الجريدة المسننه بنفس دقة وقة الحلزون عن طريق عمل مجموعه تروس gearbox



والله معاك حق كانت تايهة عن بالى دي ... الف شكر على المعلومة


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع ربنا يكلله لك بالف نجاح دائما
سؤال ball screw الى فى الماكينه صناعة ايه
وهل يمكن شرح اجزاء الماكينه للاخوة لتعم الاستفادة
وطريقة التحكم فيها


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

اخ هانى انا اسف على المداخلة بس الجريدة المسننهمش دقيقه فى مكائن الcncودة بسب الback lash 
وفى المسافات الكبيرة الball screw شغال ونتايج مبهرة خاصه لما تكون عايز تقيس durability & repeatability 
ودة طبعا والله اعلم


----------



## hanysabra (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى a7med3bdo
علاج الباكلاش فى الجريدة المسننه شى سهل جدا ولو لاحظ المكائن الموجودة على الانترنت الخاصة بحفر الاخشاب سوف تجدها جميعا تعمل بالجريدة المسننه فهى الحل الامثل للسرعه والدقة فى المقاسات الكبيرة اما اذا كان حجم الماكينة صغير يبقى ball screw افضل حل 

اما بخصوص بيع اجزاء الماكينة هذا ما اقوم به بالفعل فانا اقوم ببيع اجزاء الماكينة او الماكينة بالكامل على حسب الطلب والله الموفق 
لنا عودة ان شاءا لله


----------



## soustara (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم.
أخي هانى *ارجوا منكم مساعدتي أن توضح لي الفقرة مخصصة بالألكترونيك..
1----ما نوع command control and driver.
2--- مانوع stepper motors* ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غسان14 (12 يونيو 2009)

شاكرين لكم كل الجهد المبذول لجدمة الوطن العربي


----------



## شعبانكو (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## hanysabra (4 أغسطس 2009)

فيديو جديد 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MYUIRFdk8I


----------



## ابو بشار (14 أغسطس 2009)

عمل رهيب بارك الله بك 
ماهي كلفتها بالدولار


----------



## eng-mb (25 أغسطس 2009)

من جد وجد
ارجو ان ينفعك الله بما علمك


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله شيئ جمل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eslamengraving (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الله يقويق يااخى المهم اتعرف عليك ازى


----------



## eslamengraving (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن نتعرف ابراهيم 0125973993


----------



## hanysabra (15 سبتمبر 2009)

التعارف وتبادل وسائل الاتصال ممنوع فى المنتدى للاسف وللان لا استطيع معرفة ما الهدف من ذلك


----------



## hanysabra (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الى من يريد محادثتى تستطيع الدخول على موقع الماكينة واستخدام وصلة contact us


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

حماس..............................


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hassan777950 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## hassan777950 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفقق وتزداد علما نافعا


----------



## hanysabra (4 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ضياء الذهب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا ومزيد من التطور


----------



## young_eng2000 (5 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## geniusmajed (8 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقة عندما رائتها من اول وهله حسبتها صناعة خارجيه وعندما علمت انها من صناعتك شعرت بكل الفخر بانة يوجد مهندس عربي يصنع مثل هذه المكينة المتقدمة 
الله يكل كل مجهودك بالعطاء الفياض وان تصل لهدفك ومبتغاك امين


----------



## Ghyas (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله بعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم يدك


----------



## بلال حامد العاني (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك مجهود رائع م.بلال العاني من العراق


----------



## amir al arab (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ هانى صبرا لو سمحت ممكن معرفة قدرة المواتير الخطوية المستخدمة وبيناتها اذا امكن
وشكرا


----------



## hanysabra (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلا عليكم اخى الكريم

تتوقف قدرة المواتير على نوع التطبيق الذى سوف تعمل عليه حدد ما نوع الماكينة التى تريد صنعها وحجمها والخامات التى سوف تعمل بها وانا احدد لك القدرة التى تحتاج اليها


----------



## عبدالله المصرى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (30 أكتوبر 2009)

روعه اخي الحبيب وباركك الله فيك وحبيت اسال كيف وصلتها عبر الكمبيوتر


----------



## mahamad kalefa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر ولكن أين أجد هذه الماكينه


----------



## zozo12 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

really thank you so much and i'm working now for make a same this but not beggest 
i hope to help me if you can


----------



## mahamad kalefa (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر يا أخى العزيز ولكن أنا أبحث عن هذه الماكينه منذ أكثر من شهرين ولم أجدها وأتمنى من الله أن أجدها و على فكره أنا من صعيد مصر


----------



## hanysabra (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محمد خليفة
تستطيع التواصل معى عبر الرسائل الخاصة او عبر موقعى 
www.cncstory.com
وشكرا


----------



## ياسر الشعار (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي


----------



## eng.totti (22 نوفمبر 2009)

hanysabra قال:


> السلا عليكم اخى الكريم
> 
> تتوقف قدرة المواتير على نوع التطبيق الذى سوف تعمل عليه حدد ما نوع الماكينة التى تريد صنعها وحجمها والخامات التى سوف تعمل بها وانا احدد لك القدرة التى تحتاج اليها



اخ هاني انا من القاهره و اريد ان اعرف من اين يمكني شراء
Lead screw or Ball screw
Stepper or Servo motor


----------



## HMS (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبغيرك من المسلمين الأمة ..


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## hanysabra (29 نوفمبر 2009)

صورة لحفر الاويما على الماكينة او الحفر الثلاثى الابعاد


----------



## hanysabra (23 يناير 2010)

انتظروا المزيد من التطور فى الالات الحفر على الخشب


----------



## hanysabra (8 فبراير 2010)

هذا فيديو جديد يوضح سرعه عمل الماكينة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxgTu5XBr1Y


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل هاني صبرا
هذه اول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدى الرائع
والحقيقة أنني كنت قد سجلت بالمنتدى منذ فترة وجيزة وكنت أتابع مواضيعه الخاصة بالتحكم الرقمي والميكاترونكس وسعدت بوجود نوعية هذه المنتديات في وطننا العربي.

كنت منذ فترة بتصنيع ماكينة راوتر سي إن سي للحفر على الخشب بورشتي ولكن بحجم صغير وتعمل على mach3 , ولدي أكثر من تصميم للحجم الكبير باستعمال الخامات المحلية فيما هو متعلق بالـ linear bearing بنفس الجودة وبأسعار أرخص من المستورد.

وإن شاء الله سأدرج صور الراوتر الذي قمت بتصنيعه في المنتدى في خلال يومين على الأكثر بعد أن ألتقط له الصور.

وأتمنى التواصل مع الأستاذ هاني صبرا , فلدي مجال واسع للتعاون سوياً.

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 فبراير 2010)

لدي سؤال للأستاذ هاني
كروت الـ Drivers الخاصة بالـ Stepper motors هل قمت بتجميعها هنا أم استوردتها جاهزة ؟؟
أنا في البداية قمت باستيراد كروت الدريرز من الصين ولكن وجدت بها بعض المشاكل , فدفعني هذا إلى معرفة أكثر من تصميم للتحكم بالـ Bipolar stepper motor وقمت بتجميع الكرت هنا بالفعل ونجح بفضل الله تعالى.
وهو يعمل بكفاءة أعلى من الصيني.

وأهم ميزة به هو أنه Full 1 / 2 / 4 / 16 resolution , ولدي تصميم آخر أبسط بكثير يعمل على Full & half resolution وممتاز وعملي

وسأعرض صور الراوتر الذي قمت بتصنيعه في خلال يومين على الأكثر بمشيئة الله تعالى.


----------



## hanysabra (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى سيف الله 
يسعدنى جدا التعاون معك واذا اردت التواصل معى يمكنك مراسلتى على بريدى او من خلال موقعى
www.cncstory.com


----------



## hanysabra (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
اود ان اطرح عليكم سؤال
اذا اردت ان تشترى روتر او ماكينة سى ان سى للعمل على الاخشاب بمقاس 244 فى 122
ما هو السعر المناسب فى نظرك
ارجوا المشاركة للاهمية


----------



## عادل موريس عجيب (6 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق عادل موريس


----------



## الاربعه (15 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا ابو احمد والى الامام ان شاء الله بس ممكن توضح بالصور كيفية تشغيل الماكينه حتى نلم بالموضوع وزياده فى التوضيح وربنا يبارك فيك وتعلم الباش مهندس احمد وتعطى له كل ما عندك ان شاء الله


----------



## الامبراطور (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (25 مارس 2010)

م./ هانى
بارك الله فيك وفى ولدك أحمد ....
بعد دخولى لموقعك الرائع ..... أرسلت لك أكثر من ميل ولم يصلنى أى رد ....
لعل المانع خير 
أرجوا التواصل للأهمية


----------



## hanysabra (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى عادل انا راجعت البريد ولم اجد منك اى رساله 
انا ارسلت لك معلومات الاتصال على فى رساله خاصة يمكنك مراجعه صندوق الرسائل لديك فى المنتدى
اخيك هاني صبره


----------



## العنوووووود (28 مارس 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## كريم الهواري (28 مارس 2010)

انا شغال على عمل مخرطه سى ان سى 

كنت بسأل انت عامل الربط مع الكومبيوتر ب ال Mach بردوا ولا بتستخدم برنامج تانى


----------



## hanysabra (31 مارس 2010)

نعم استخدم mach3
فهو برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## hanysabra (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام عملا بمبدء ( ابدء من حيث انتهى الاخرون ) اقدم لكم هذا العرض 
وحدة كنترول كاملة على التشغيل + 3 مواتير باسعار مختلفة 
يمكنكم الاطلاع على الاسعار من هنا
http://www.cncstory.com
ويوجد لدينا ايضا وحدات كنترول حسب المواصفات والطلب
اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2010)

رائع أخ هاني


----------



## EngMoaaz (14 أبريل 2010)

كويس


----------



## hanysabra (4 يونيو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## ohg] (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يونيو 2010)

الرسام الصغير يشكرك على هذه الصور ويتمنى لك المزيد


----------



## ahmedcnc (25 يونيو 2010)

ماكينه تاعبانه مش كويسه ..


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يونيو 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> ماكينه تاعبانه مش كويسه ..


أي ماكينة تقصد؟
وكلمة مثل هذه لا تطلق هكذا
فإما أن يكون هدفك النقد البناء، وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون نقد موضوعي، بحيث يذكر السلبيات، وإن أمكن اقتراحات للتحسين
أما أن تقول "ماكينة مش كويسة" وخلاص، بدون نقد موضوعي، فهذا غير مفهوم، وغير مقبول أيضا


----------



## msadek80 (26 يونيو 2010)

Abo Ahmed
Do u remember me
Wish u success 
Mohamed Abdulsadel


----------



## ahmedcnc (26 يونيو 2010)

ماشى انا دلوقتى بقول انها مش كويسه لعده اسباب 
1.اولا المحركات steper يعنى هتقرفك فى عشتك 
2.لو تلاحظ انو فى الفديو اللى بيستعرض فيه السرعه مزود feed rate على الاخر يعنى ده مش السرعه الحقيقه 
ومن وقاع خبرتى وعملى انا الماكينه باطيه 
3.الاسعار لا تستحق 
4.استخدام بيل صينى 
5.راس الحفر ضغيفه جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
6.تشطيب زى الزفت 
7.لايوجد شفاط للتراب بجانب راس الخفر 
8.اقسم ان اكبر ماكينه تكلفتها فى حدود 1000 دولار 
9.الصناعه العربيه لاتثق به ابدا وهذا شى معروف 
10.شير العبد و تربيتها


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (29 يونيو 2010)

ممكن يا أخ أحمد تعمل زيارة على الطبيعة مثلى
وتشوف بعينك الماكينة والإنجاز المشرف للأستاذ هانى....
ولو عند حضرتك حاجة أحسن ياريت تعرضها لنا
علشان ما يبقاش كلام وبس وتزعل الناس منك ...


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (1 يوليو 2010)

يا اخ احمد اولا نقدك مش بناء ولا حاجة اقولك حاجة اعمل انت ورينا اولا بالنسبة لتكلفه تعدى اللى بتقول عليه ده كلام فارغ 1000دولار يعنى 5500جنيه يا اخ حرام عليك القسم غالى بقى الجسم بس من غير الجزء الاليكترونى يتكلف اكتر من كده لازم تجرب وتورينا تجربتك قبل ما تخبط فى الناس كده بس انا مش صاحب مصلحة فى حاجة انا احب نكون اخوه فى الله ننصح بعض مش نحطم بعض ولا ايه يا اخوه


----------



## ahmedcnc (2 يوليو 2010)

عمومـا كل واحد لها وجه نظر


----------



## mustapha1975 (7 يوليو 2010)

votre projet est très important.bravo.

veuillez m'envoyer les plan de cette appareille pour la réaliser dans notre lycée.

mon Email: [email protected]


----------



## hanysabra (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
والله لى فترة كبيرة جدا لم ادخل الى المنتدى وهذا لانشغالى بالماكينة التعابانة اللى بيقول عليها الاخ ahmedcnc
بس كان لازم فى الاول يا اخ احمد تقولنا مين حضرتك وتعرفنا وتشرفنا بمعرفتك لحسن الواحد من كلامك بيعتقد انك احمد زويل ولا حاجة 
لازم تورينا انجازاتك علشان نعرف انت مين 
وطالما انت متعرفش شى عن ال stepper motor ولا عن قدرته على الحركة تبقى تتكلم بعدين يا سيدى الفاضل اكبر الماكينات الان تعمل على النوعين ال stepper mot و ال servo motor 
لكن احنا قدرنا نعمل حاجة تعبانة على قدر ما استطعنا وعرضاها على الناس والناس قالت رأيها دون تجريح 
ام حضرتك لم تذكر لنا انك ساهمت فى اختراع الصاروخ الفضائى او القمر الصناعى نايل سات 
لابد تورينا الافضل ولا تتهكم على العرب او غيرهم حتى اذا كنت انت افضل منهم جميعا 
فمن تواضع لله رفعه وفوق كل ذى علم عليم 
اخوك فى الله 
هانى صبره


----------



## hanysabra (9 يوليو 2010)

بعدين يا عم احمد انت كل مواضيعك فى المنتدى ساعدونى .. ساعدونى 
وعمال تطلب المساعدة من الناس طيب يا اخى حاول تكون انسان حكيم علشان الناس تقدر تساعدك مش انسان داير
يخبط هنا وهنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2836434
ده رابط مشاركاتك لحسن تفتكر انى بتهكم عليك


----------



## ahmedcnc (9 يوليو 2010)

اخى ده وجه نظر وعموما سارايك الاسطوره Mega90 cnc وستكون افضل ماكينه صنعت فى مصر والعالم 
العربى ...وبعدين يا باشا مهندس بلاش الاسلوب ده


----------



## hanysabra (5 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع


----------



## hanysabra (31 أغسطس 2010)

اخر اعمالى 
http://www.cncstory.com/pooh.jpg


----------



## ahmedcnc (31 أغسطس 2010)

فين باقى الصوره


----------



## ahmedcnc (31 أغسطس 2010)

روعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## المسافر ب (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور* و إلى الأمام واصل و نحن ورائك...
أشجعك علىمثل العمل
أنا الآن بصددانجاز ماكينة مثل التي قمتأنت بصناعتها
أنا في مرحلة الجمع بين القطع الميكانيكية و الالكترونية....
جزء التحكم (الالكترونيك) قمت بصناعتها أما الجزء الميكانيكي فاشتريت هيكل قديم و قمت بإجراء تعديلات عليه......​


----------



## hanysabra (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى المسافر ب 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله فى عمل الماكينة الخاصة بك
بالتوفيق


----------



## MOOJAZI (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وطرح الله البركه في ذريتك واهلك


----------



## hanysabra (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اتظروا منى مفاجاءة جديدة سوف تبهر الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## moh-2009 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك البلاد والعباد 
امض قدما والله معك


----------



## حسن-12 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك مهندس هانى على افكارك وفى تقدم دائم 
وفى انتظار كل جديد لأسراء الصناعة فى الوطن العربى


----------



## hanysabra (16 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك اخى احمد واشكر جميع الاخوان على الردود الرائعه


----------



## hanysabra (20 مارس 2011)

للرفع ...........................!


----------



## اياد الكوز (20 مارس 2011)

اشكرك أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتيز و أتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## hanysabra (17 يونيو 2011)

الان زودنا الماكينة بموتور spindle 4hp ساوافيكم بالصور قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## المخترع العربي1 (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع وبالمناسبة الماكينة مميزة


----------



## hanysabra (25 يونيو 2011)

اشكر كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع واتمنى للجميع الخير والتقدم باذن الله


----------



## cnc-2010 (21 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## hanysabra (20 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع


----------



## tawfik509 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود عظيم وفقك الله


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا صنعت ماكنة مثل ماكينتك لاكن اريد ان اصنع اللوحة الالكترونية من فضلك اريد مخطط اللوحة الاكترونية وشكرا


----------



## hanysabra (25 أكتوبر 2011)

هناك العديد من الدوائر الالكترونيه التى يمكن لك ان تستخدمها سوف اقوم بارفاقها لك فى اقرب فرصة ان شاء الله


----------



## alaa22188 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

احنا سمعنا منك كتير في كذا موقع عن الدوائر اللي حضرتك شغال بيها لكن مشفناش حاجة خالص ياريتك تعرفنا بدل الوعود


----------



## haghelal (5 نوفمبر 2011)

( وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )
" صدق الله العظيم "
أنار الله طريقك بالعلم النافع لك ولإخوانك 
مع خالص تقديرى وتحياتى ​


----------



## hanysabra (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ولا تزعل اخى لكن انا اى شخص ارسل لى رساله على الخاص ارسلت له الموقع
وعلى العموم هذا هو الموقع
http://www.pminmo.com/


----------



## alaa22188 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس هاني والموقع فعلا جميل لكن فية دوائر كتير . في رايك اي دائرة افضل واكثر تحمل بالاخص للمواتير الكبيرة . سمعنا منك قبل كدا انك بتفضل الدوائر التي تعمل بالترانزسترات لانها اقوي فياريت لو في دائرة معينة تدلنا عليها . 
في مجموعة دوائر عملتها (انا غير متخصص الكترونيات) هقولك رايي فيها حسب تجربتي الشخصية 
الدائرة الاولي :
l297 l298 دائرة جميلة ومتوفر عنها معلومات كثيرة جدا علي الشبكة جربتها شغالة وتمام لكن عيوبها انها لاتتحمل زيادة عن 2 امبير بالنسبة للموتور بالاضافة لمكملاتها لم اجدها الا في القاهرة بباب اللوق وانا لست من القاهرة .
الدائرة الثانية :
Grant Fair دائرة معروفة بهذا الاسم وهي تعمل بترانستورات اربعة لكل موتور مباشرة من منفذ الطابعة مع اضافة ديودات و مقاومات وهي للمواتير unipolar فقط وهي سهلة جدا ومكوناتها منوفرة في كل مكان وتدعم العمل بنظام الخطوة ونصف الخطوة وقوية عيوبها بالنسبة لي انها لاتدعم برامج step / direction .
الدائرة الثالثة :
4070 4027 دائرة بسيطة جدا تعمل بنظام الخطوة الكاملة فقط احترقت معي في اول تجربة بسبب خطأ مني في التوصيل مع اني كنت متحمس ليها لبساطتها .
الدائرة الرابعة :
tachus42 توقف العمل فيها لاني لم اجد ترانستور irlz44 ومع البحث وجدت البعض يقول ان irfz44 قد لايصلح وانا لااعلم بديل لة بالاخص واني غير متخصص في الالكترونيات.
ياريتك يابشمهندس هاني لو تعرف دائرة مجربة وقوية تفيدنا بيها . لان التجربة بالاخص بتعرفنا حاجات كتير جدا عن اللي بنشوفها علي النت.


----------



## hanysabra (16 نوفمبر 2011)

احدث فيديو للماكينة مع موتور حفر قدرة 4 حصان
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSDnZ9jmHGo


----------



## nawaf maher (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36170#ixzz1e9iCVxjK

أنا والله عاجز ... عاجز ....ان اعبر لك عن مدى سعادتي .....

والله انت بطل الابطال .....

مثلك ..... فلـ تنجب الامهات .....

احب ان اؤكد لك بان امثالك قليل ....... قليل جداً ....


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اعطاك الله الصحه والعافيه
سؤل اخي الكريم ان كان لدي مكن صيني ولكن معطل لاسباب عديده هل من الممكن ان نجمع منهم ونركب البوردات وتوصيلات جديده
اشكر لك تعاونك والسلام عليكم


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخ هاني . انني الان اعمل تصميم ميكنيكي لمثل هذه الماكينه فبماذا تنصحني ؟


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ هاني اريد ان اسال عن نظام الحركه المستخدم (ballscrew - rack& pinon) وايضا نوع (linear guide motion) وطريقه الاختيار وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد على العربى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز​


----------



## hanysabra (17 فبراير 2012)

للرفع


----------



## حسن-12 (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## hanysabra (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
اسف جدا على التاخير فى الردود وذلك لانشغالى الفترة الماضية 
على العموم هذا رقم جوالى واى اخ يريد اي شى انا حاضر وفى انتظار اتصالاتكم 
وهذا لانى اصبحت نادر الدخول على الانترنت 
01281969699
هانى صبره


----------



## hanysabra (20 يونيو 2012)

قريبا دروس باللغة العربيه وبالفيديو فى كل ما يخص برامج سى ان سى انتظرونا قريبا جدا ان شا الله
تابعونا لمعرفه المزيد


----------



## 16ramoo (5 أبريل 2017)

*المکینۃ بعد زیادۃ مساحۃ عملھا*

السلام عليكم بعد زیادۃ مساحۃ عمل المکینۃ عمل بارک اللہ فیہ 
عمل یستحق التقدیر والتطویر 
مع خالص الدعاء والشکر


----------



## 16ramoo (5 أبريل 2017)

السلام علیکم 
احسنت یا م ۔ھاني وفوق کل ذي علم علیم
وبورکت في عملک


----------

